# Private Messages notifications, and Reply to Thread Emails



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

HI Mods.

It would be great if when someone private messaged you, instead of getting an email saying "Joe Bloggs private messaged you. Click here to see the message" you got one that actually told you the private message. Its very frustrating that i get notified about it, but have actually go to the site to check it.

The same goes for the notification of reply to a thread your subscribed to. Could these emails not include the reply?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

handy for us Blackberry/iPhone users!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Its not just for the blackberrys and iphones. It just makes overall life easier!

Any thoughts mods?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Any thoughts mods?


One for Jae to look at I'm afraid. It would mean template changes and database queries.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well, if you could 'have a word' it would be appreciated!


----------

